# Kernel panic - no idea what's causing this one [solved]

## alienjon

I'm trying to help a friend install Gentoo on his Toshiba Satellite laptop.  I believe he used an install CD and got this error.  After trying some kernel options, I tried using the livecd (2007.0) and I still get it.  The kernel starts to load and then stops with the following call trace.  This is literally all I can see on the screen and I can't find any way of seeing what was loaded just before it is called (which is usually how I start to debug any problem like this)

I'm copying this over from the laptop screen, so I won't bother putting in the address information, but if that's important, let me know and I'll post that too:

```
[{address?}] rtl8169_init_one+0xc14/0xe10

[<{address?}>] alternate_node_alloc+0x73/0xa0

[<{address?}>] sysfs_addrm_finish+0x1b/0x220

[<{address?}>] sysfs_find_dirent+0x29/0x40

[<{address?}>]pci_device_probe+0xf8/0x170

[<{address?}>] driver_probe_device+0xa7/0x1d0

[<{address?}>] __driver_attach+0xc9/0xd0

[<{address?}>] __driver_attach+0x0/0xd0

[<{address?}>] bus_for_each_dev+0x4d/0x80

[<{address?}>] bux_add_driver+0x9f/0x200

[<{address?}>] __pci_register_driver+0x66/0xb0

[<{address?}>] kernel_init+0x14c/0x330

[<{address?}>] child_rip+0xa/0x12

[<{address?}>] kernel_init+0x0/0x330

[<{address?}>] child_rip+0x0/0x12

Code: 48 8b 87 80 01 00 00 48 85 c0 74 04 48 8b 00 c3 48 8b 87 78

RIP [{address?}]  dev_driver_string+0x0/0x40

 RSP <{address?}>

CR2: {address?}

---[ end trace {address?} ]---

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
```

I've enabling and disabling a bunch of things in the kernel (mostly rtl8169 (the ethernet driver) related) but nothing seems to work.Last edited by alienjon on Mon May 26, 2008 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

okay... is a system already installed, or is this on the livecd?

Run sysresccd for a livecd.

If the system is already installed, disable the rtl8169 driver. The message will be different. Tell us what it says.

poly-p man

----------

## alienjon

The system won't boot, so I'm chrooted in from the livecd.  sysresccd doesn't exist as a command.  What package is it in?

----------

## freedomeagle1967

have you tried a genkernel? when i build a new system i build 2 kernels, one hand and the other genkernal. i use genkernel mainly as a back up kernel as i test new kernel configurations.

----------

## alienjon

The genkernel from the livecd isn't working either, (complaining about not recognizing one of my filesystems it's trying to load (I only have the standard ext2/ext3/linux swap, so I don't know why this is) but as I would rather get the regular kernel up and running, I've only been concentrating on that)  I must say that I've been particularly disappointed with the livecd's (I should probably just stick with the install cd's) but I suppose that's neither here nor there   :Sad: 

----------

## freedomeagle1967

is ext2/3 being complied as modules?  they should be compiled into the kernel.  *Quote:*   

> (I only have the standard ext2/ext3/linux swap, so I don't know why this is

 

 post to pastbin: your .config file

http://pastebin.com/

 *Quote:*   

> The genkernel from the livecd isn't working either, 

 

i am not into the http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lightning_fast_install_from_LiveCD approach

i suggest emerge genkernel in chroot and after the system is running then build your custom kernel.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *alienjon wrote:*   

> The system won't boot, so I'm chrooted in from the livecd.  sysresccd doesn't exist as a command.  What package is it in?

 

sorry.... not a command, http://www.sysresccd.org/

just a suggestion, I thought maybe your livecd was bugging out.

Remove the 8169 driver, see what happens this time.

poly-p man

----------

## alienjon

 *freedomeagle1967 wrote:*   

> is ext2/3 being compiled as modules? they should be compiled into the kernel.

 

This was the genkernel from the livecd, so I should hope ext2/3 were already built in (and from having used the cd before, I don't know why that error came up now.

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> Remove the 8169 driver, see what happens this time. 

 

Ok, I swear that is the first thing I tried. (I actually think I've tried it two or three times before you suggested it).  Needless to say, I tried it again (along with some other kernel tweaks - although I can't remember what, exactly, just turning off some things I knew he didn't need) and this time it worked!  Just to try and catch myself and see if it was that driver, I rebuilt the kernel with the driver in it again and it (as expected) didn't work.  So it looks like it is that driver (although I'll be damned if I know why it didn't work the first time I tried it)  Not sure why it isn't working on his system, but when I talked with him about it, he said he didn't care so long as we were able to get the WiFi working (the 8169 driver is ethernet)

So it looks like it's in working order now, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

